# Who are you?



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 11, 2005)

1. Use the third letter of your first name to determine your new

first

name:


a = snickle

b = doombah

c = goober

d = cheesey

e = crusty

f = greasy

g = dumbo

h = farcus

i = dorky

j = doofus

k = funky

l = boobie

m = sleezy

n = sloopy

o = fluffy

p = stinky

q = slimy

r = dorfus

s = snooty

t = tootsie

u = dipsy

v = sneezy

w = liver

x = skippy

y = dinky

z = zippy


2. Use the second letter of your last name to determine the first

half

of your new last name:


a = dippin

b = feather

c = batty

d = burger

e = chicken

f = barffy

g = lizard

h = waffle

i = farkle

j = monkey

k = flippin

l = fricken

m = bubble

n = rhino

o = potty

p = hamster

q = buckle

r = gizzard

s = lickin

t = snickle

u = chuckle

v = pickle

w = hubble

x = dingle

y = gorilla

z = girdle


3. Use the third letter of your last name to determine the second

half

of your new last name:

a = butt

b = boob

c = face

d = nose

e = hump

f = breath

g = pants

h = shorts

i = lips

j = honker

k = head

l = tush

m = chunks

n = dunkin

o = brains

p = biscuits

q = toes

r = doodle

s = fanny

t = sniffer

u = sprinkles

v = frack

w = squirt

x = humperdinck

y = hiney

z = juice


Thus, for example, George W. Bush'! s new name is:

Fluffy Chucklefanny.


And Bill Clinton's is: Boobie Frickenlips -- how

appropriate is that!!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 11, 2005)

Im Sloopy Lickinface


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 11, 2005)

Snickle Chicken Butt


----------



## wasabi (Sep 11, 2005)

Sloopy Gizzardlips


----------



## licia (Sep 11, 2005)

Dorky chicken dunkin  -    Is that an improvement?


----------



## corazon (Sep 11, 2005)

fluffy pickle butt


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 11, 2005)

Ahhh What cute names!  Perhaps this may help someone choose a name for their new born????


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 11, 2005)

Crusty Pottydunkin...........I think I like SizzlininIN much better.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 11, 2005)

Farcus Gizzardhump


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 11, 2005)

Dorfus Chickenbrains!

 Barbara


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 11, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Dorfus Chickenbrains!
> 
> Barbara


 
I like that one.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 11, 2005)

Dinky Farkletush.....(looking backwards into a mirror)...that first name is WRONG!  lol


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 11, 2005)

OK I maybe SLEEZY but I am not, Chicken Brains. 

Can you beleive SLEEZY CHICKENBRAINS ! 
















     Your to much !


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 11, 2005)

AAWWW, Maidrite, your not *sleezy!!  *


----------



## mish (Sep 11, 2005)

Goober Doodle Chicken???

I think of myself as a Raisenette doodle chicken.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 11, 2005)

OMG!!  Some are just too good....sorry Maidrite!!  hehe


----------



## corazon (Sep 11, 2005)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> Ahhh What cute names! Perhaps this may help someone choose a name for their new born????


 
LOL   What shall we call the new one?


----------



## Raven (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm Snickle Farkletush 

I wonder if I'm related to Simon and Gar Farkle? 

~ Raven ~


----------



## middie (Sep 19, 2005)

Snooty Wafflesprinkles !!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 19, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!  My grandchildren are:

Cheesey Dippinlips and Sloopy Dippinlips!  My dad is Fluffy Chickentush (that's more than I needed to know!).  Oh my gosh!  My sister is Snickle Pottyface!

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (Sep 19, 2005)

i'm doomba frickenbutt. oh, my.....


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 19, 2005)

Snickle rhinosniffer


----------

